# How about other towns around Lake Chapala ?



## GrayGeek

I've been wondering about ex-pat life in other towns around the Lake. Like:
Jocotepec
Tizipan El Alto
Jamay
San Juan Cosala
any others ?
?????


----------



## chicois8

The town I would pick would be about 30 miles away, I really do not think being so close to such a polluted lake is in my best interest..
I would pick the Guadalajara suburb of Tonala, famous for its artists and its twice weekly street market..
It still has a small town feel and is higher than Guadalajara thus avoiding much of the pollution plaguing GDL...


----------



## lagoloo

GrayGeek said:


> I've been wondering about ex-pat life in other towns around the Lake. Like:
> Jocotepec
> Tizipan El Alto
> Jamay
> San Juan Cosala
> any others ?
> ?????


There are people happily living all around the lake. The only way you can get a "feel" for the various towns is to get those boots on the ground and check them out for yourself.

As far as the lake pollution another poster mentioned......whatever there is, is not going to bother anyone who isn't fool enought to drink its water or make a habit of swimming and swallowing in it. Most people here use big bottled garafons for drinking or have a filtering system in place.

I'm always amused by what I call the "reverse snobs" who say negative things about living in Ajijic as well as the regular "snobs" who think living there makes them "better than" somehow. They are both seeing things through tinted glasses.

That's true of all the towns around the lake. Just go look for yourself. You'll find a place that just feels "right".


----------



## chicois8

_There are people happily living all around the lake. _
Yes I guess ignorance is bliss!
_As far as the lake pollution another poster mentioned......whatever there is, is not going to bother anyone who isn't fool enought to drink its water or make a habit of swimming and swallowing in it._
Or eat the fish!
_ They are both seeing things through tinted glasses._
Folks that have an economic stake in the area are wearing the rose tinted glasses and are in denial...


----------



## lagoloo

chicois8 said:


> _There are people happily living all around the lake. _
> Yes I guess ignorance is bliss!
> _As far as the lake pollution another poster mentioned......whatever there is, is not going to bother anyone who isn't fool enought to drink its water or make a habit of swimming and swallowing in it._
> Or eat the fish!
> _ They are both seeing things through tinted glasses._
> Folks that have an economic stake in the area are wearing the rose tinted glasses and are in denial...


I gather that you feel others' choices are made in a state of ignorance and/or denial.
Rather a strong statement, implying that you have superior knowledge and/or clearer sight.
I'm curious about how you reached that conclusion. 
Also, what factors entered into your own choice of residence, and are you satisfied with it?


----------



## Hwolle01

We live here in Ajijic. The lake is lovely. I watch children playing in it everyday while I walk . We lived on a river in the USA that you could not swim in ( (flesh eating bacteria, pollution)drink the water , and it was advised not to eat the fish. Some days the smell was so bad it would gage you. This river ran thru most of the state. I don't wear glasses of any color.


----------



## rmajijic

Each town has its own flavor. As suggested, it's best to check them all out to get a feel for them.
Joco for instance is all about berry production and farming. Quite different from Janay. 
Regarding, expat life, however, the fact is that there are very few expats living in those towns so it's quite different then living in Ajijic where there are so many groups, clubs, activities, theaters (movie and plays), etc to take part in with other expats. If you want those sorts of things then you are not going to find them in Joco or Jamay.


----------



## citlali

Tonala also has problems with air pollution..


----------



## PanamaJan1!

We are living in Panama for right now. We relocated from the USA 2 years ago. We have run into the "self-anointed" privileged group in Boquete, Panama. So obnoxious that we are selling our home there and now live in El Valle de Anton, PA.

We just returned from a trip to your beautiful, lively and friendly area. We did our research and have decided we will move to your area. We would like to have a long-term lease in the Lake Chapala Country Club. Would anyone have knowledge of how to go about contacting rental agents or such? We would like to steer clear of the Century 21 offices.

We are excited about starting a new adventure, and this time we will have much more know-how in navigating in a new country.
Thanks,
Jan


----------



## chicois8

The OP writes:
"" We have run into the "self-anointed" privileged group in Boquete, Panama. So obnoxious that we are selling our home there and now live in El Valle de Anton, PA.""
Then writes:
""We would like to have a long-term lease in the Lake Chapala Country Club.""

Is it possible you might run into the same type of people you are moving away from might be the same types living at a Country Club???????


----------



## lagoloo

chicois8 said:


> The OP writes:
> "" We have run into the "self-anointed" privileged group in Boquete, Panama. So obnoxious that we are selling our home there and now live in El Valle de Anton, PA.""
> Then writes:
> ""We would like to have a long-term lease in the Lake Chapala Country Club.""
> 
> Is it possible you might run into the same type of people you are moving away from might be the same types living at a Country Club???????


If you want to avoid the "privileged" folks, a gated community is likely to have a fair share of them. You are more likely to find what you're comfortable with living in a mixed expat/Mexican neighborhood in one of the towns around Lake Chapala, from Chapala to Riberas, San Antonio, or Ajijic. One of the nicest fraccs in the area is Villa Nova, centrally located. Friends of mine live there and tell me that the HOA has a very light touch in rules and regs.
There are some good rental agencies in the area. Also, you could start your acquaintance by getting an online subscription to the Guadalajara Reporter, the weekly English language newpaper covering the area. Home 
Best of luck.


----------



## Jreboll

I live in Jiquilpan. Very pleasant town with a lot of activities. Very few gringos if any.


----------



## citlali

The Lake area is large enoughto find a little bit of everything so I would not worry about any self anointd folks, they exist Lakeside but it is very easy to ignore them and they are no factor unless you want them to be.
The climate is very nice here.. I just got back from San Cristobal de las Casas which I love but the climate there is tough to take and I am sick again.. The weather Lakeside by comparaison is wonderful. It is cool right now but the sun is shining and if you stay in the sun you warm up very quickly.
In San Cristobal the altitude is way higher and you freeze in the shade and burn in the sun and that is on a good day..

I used to wonder about the villages around before I came to the area but it takes but a quick go around to figure out where you would bfeel more comfortable.. Rent and see what you think,


----------



## rmajijic

Hi PanamaJan1! Welcome to Lake Chapala. You can find all the rental agencies and real estate companies that do rentals in this blog here: 

https://www.retireinlakechapala.net...jijic-Rentals-Where-To-Find-Rentals-in-Ajijic

I would suggest contacting each of them to see if they have, or are going to have available, a long term rental at the Country Club. It is a beautiful area out there! Enjoy. 
It may be impossible until the snowbirds leave at the end of April but it is always a good idea to secure these things in advance.


----------



## UrbanMan

My contribution is ... I have read in many places that in Ajijic itself, noise can be an issue. 

As in, Mexicans in general are not quiet people, and this rubs some expats the wrong way. I live in GDL, and many of the Mexicans here regard Ajijic as a place to visit and party. Also, there is a futbol stadium or two around the lake, and the games often run late into the night, with plenty of cheering fans and music playing. 

As much as Ajijc is expat heavy, its still got plenty of Mexico going on.

.


----------



## RickS

chicois8 said:


> Is it possible you might run into the same type of people you are moving away from might be the same types living at a Country Club???????


Chico, I am assuming that you have never seen the 'Country Club de Chapala'. It's not what the name may conjure up IMO. I would bet that no more than 25% of the homeowners there have even set foot on the 9-hole course. 

The potential Panamanian folks who say they want to move there might want to visit it first as it is VERY hilly. One does NOT walk to and from their homes there (but most folks at Lakeside don't walk anywhere anyway!).


----------



## citlali

Noise can be an issue anywhere in a town especially during the fiestas.. I live in Ajijic in a quiet area ..as quiet as it gets in a village or in a town in Mexico, you have the firecrakeers and cohetes from the churche but we do not have any noise on the street from noisy neighbors and we do not hear any traffic either , it is a question of picking your spot..The small bus runs one block from the house but we are on a dead end and do not hear it. We have no roof dogs .


----------



## hyracer

If you want to be where the action is, then Ajijic is the place to be. Living in Chapala or Joco (Jocotepec) requires a car or taking public transportation to get to the action. The other villages do have activities but nothing like Ajijic.
We have only been here two winters (and one brief vacation way back in 2010) and have seen a definite upswing in new people coming to lakeside. That has made it more difficult for expats living here temporarily as many landlords are now asking for 1-year leases to secure a place. If you want to save on your rental or home purchase then living in the outlying villages is cheaper.
It all goes back to your priorities, life style, and what your budget is.


----------



## UrbanMan

citlali said:


> We have no roof dogs .


 A very Mexican phenomenon.



hyracer said:


> where the action is, then Ajijic


 What is "the action"? Is it cliquey? In the expat community, is everyone or nearly everyone of the age of pulling social security?


----------



## RickS

In years past almost every expat was SS age or better. That is changing. More and more 'early retirees' are there. Don't know the percentage mix but surely an overwhelming majority are SS age.


----------



## citlali

We came in 17 years ago and were in our mid fifties, now people in their 30´s and 30´s with kids come in as many work from the internet.


----------



## lagoloo

hyracer said:


> If you want to be where the action is, then Ajijic is the place to be. Living in Chapala or Joco (Jocotepec) requires a car or taking public transportation to get to the action. The other villages do have activities but nothing like Ajijic.
> We have only been here two winters (and one brief vacation way back in 2010) and have seen a definite upswing in new people coming to lakeside. That has made it more difficult for expats living here temporarily as many landlords are now asking for 1-year leases to secure a place. If you want to save on your rental or home purchase then living in the outlying villages is cheaper.
> It all goes back to your priorities, life style, and what your budget is.


Action? In Ajijic? Most entertainment venues shut down pretty early. Much more "action" in Guadalajara.

As others have mentioned, most expats are retirees. There may be a few trust fund babies or "remittance men", but the SS crowd has the greatest numbers. It's all about the money. Mexico doesn't provide many opportunities for work although some people do work for U.S. employers remotely or play the stock market.

For the retirees, the major "action" is several local theater groups, golfing (sort of), kayaking, dining out, book clubs, an art association and various interest or church groups as well as charities and animal rescue places. There is always and everywhere the Social Media and the bloggesphere.

For the Lost Souls, there's the Lazyboy chair with the TV remote and the bottle of booze to while away the time before the Grim Reaper visits.


----------



## lagoloo

Moderator: Please delete. Duplicate post.


hyracer said:


> If you want to be where the action is, then Ajijic is the place to be. Living in Chapala or Joco (Jocotepec) requires a car or taking public transportation to get to the action. The other villages do have activities but nothing like Ajijic.
> We have only been here two winters (and one brief vacation way back in 2010) and have seen a definite upswing in new people coming to lakeside. That has made it more difficult for expats living here temporarily as many landlords are now asking for 1-year leases to secure a place. If you want to save on your rental or home purchase then living in the outlying villages is cheaper.
> It all goes back to your priorities, life style, and what your budget is.


Action? In Ajijic? Most entertainment venues shut down pretty early. Much more "action" in Guadalajara.

As others have mentioned, most expats are retirees. There may be a few trust fund babies or "remittance men", but the SS crowd has the greatest numbers. It's all about the money. Mexico doesn't provide many opportunities for work although some people do work for U.S. employers remotely or play the stock market.

For the retirees, the major "action" is several local theater groups, golfing (sort of), kayaking, dining out, book clubs, an art association and various interest or church groups as well as charities and animal rescue places. There is always and everywhere the Social Media and the bloggesphere.

For the Lost Souls, there's the Lazyboy chair with the TV remote and the bottle of booze to while away the time before the Grim Reaper visits.


----------



## citlali

Ajijic is where most people end up going to restaurants and various social clubs and shopping (including Walmart in San Antonio or Super Lake in San Antonio) and then every one goes back to the best place Lakeside..(their place of course).


----------



## chicois8

I would bet there are more assisted living places and old folks homes around Lake Chapala than anywhere else in Mexico...


----------



## lagoloo

I haven't counted them, but you're probably right. What I have noted from posts on the local forums is that the cost of living there is much less than similar facilities in the U.S. and that people say they are much more pleasant than their NOB counterparts.


----------



## UrbanMan

lagoloo said:


> For the Lost Souls, there's the Lazyboy chair with the TV remote and the bottle of booze to while away the time before the Grim Reaper visits.


Well, aren't you little miss sunshine.



lagoloo said:


> There may be a few ... "remittance men",


Que? What is a remittance man?


----------



## lagoloo

Yeah, I'm a cheery soul. Unfortunately, the those Lost Souls exist here.

The "remittance man" term is of British origin and refers to the son of a well-off family whose behavior is so reprehensible that the family is willing to pay for his support if he moves far, far away. I imagine it could refer to a naughty daughter as well.


----------



## Isla Verde

lagoloo said:


> For the Lost Souls, there's the Lazyboy chair with the TV remote and the bottle of booze to while away the time before the Grim Reaper visits.


How sad. Do you know many people who waste their "golden years" in this depressing way?


----------



## lagoloo

They are pretty easy to spot when they emerge from their cocoons. 

I'm no psychologist, but it seems that some (men in particular) people had important jobs before they retired, didn't find interests to occupy their time in retirement and through sheer boredom join the Lost Souls group.
I hear about them from their wives. Hopefully, there aren't many of them. I have found that there is more activity available than time to engage in all of it.


----------



## chicois8

Where I lived on the Nayarit coast in Rincon de Guayabitos I noticed a couple different stages in expats, first was the drinking all day expat, you could tell the time of day or night by seeing their car in front of a bar or restaurant....Look their is Jacks ATV, must be 11 AM.......lost 2 friends when they died in after midnight accidents.....to be continued:


----------



## UrbanMan

lagoloo said:


> the Lost Souls group.
> 
> I hear about them from their wives


Their wives, huh? Because there's never been a wife known to exaggerate while ranting about her husband. Especially if they've been together for decades. Got to love those supportive wives.


----------



## chicois8

Continued:

I meet many snowbirds each year from the USA and Canada and during their 5 or 6 month stay they all seem to find something special to interest them and spend their time here in Mexico.
Weather it be golfing, darts, fishing, hiking, cooking or art classes there are many things to do during your time here but at least to me it seems that many times when that person or persons decides to move here full time certain changes happen and many full timers disappear..
Having a home here in Mexico for over ten years now I have noticed what I believe is a pattern with some expats. I call it “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”, what I mean is it seems the longer the expat lives here the less we see of them and the more they stay home. Go knock on their door any time and they will be there 99% of the time...Yea you might spot on at the gas station or local market but rarely.............
Some examples are: 
The owner of a hotel, used to be seen all over town now a days I am told by the front desk person he sleeps in his room 24/ 7 and hardly ever leaves his “nest”...

The charitable couple, used to be seen at every event in town and usually in charge of one or two of them disappeared to their home and are hardly ever seen anymore...Told me they just don’t want to be around people.....

Fourteen room mansion for one: This guy lives on the beach in this incredible mansion all by himself, might see him once in a while at a produce market...Guess at home he sits and counts his money all day...

Then there are the couples where the male is seen out and about ( usually drinking) and the wife stays home, I know at least three couples like that....

There are five or six others I can think of but I have made my point, maybe folks fall in love with their vacation destination they decide they will move there for retirement and then settle down and realize full time living in a place is a lot different than spending a two week vacation there. 
So are there “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Continued:
> 
> I meet many snowbirds each year from the USA and Canada and during their 5 or 6 month stay they all seem to find something special to interest them and spend their time here in Mexico.
> Weather it be golfing, darts, fishing, hiking, cooking or art classes there are many things to do during your time here but at least to me it seems that many times when that person or persons decides to move here full time certain changes happen and many full timers disappear..
> Having a home here in Mexico for over ten years now I have noticed what I believe is a pattern with some expats. I call it “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”, what I mean is it seems the longer the expat lives here the less we see of them and the more they stay home. Go knock on their door any time and they will be there 99% of the time...Yea you might spot on at the gas station or local market but rarely.............
> Some examples are:
> The owner of a hotel, used to be seen all over town now a days I am told by the front desk person he sleeps in his room 24/ 7 and hardly ever leaves his “nest”...
> 
> The charitable couple, used to be seen at every event in town and usually in charge of one or two of them disappeared to their home and are hardly ever seen anymore...Told me they just don’t want to be around people.....
> 
> Fourteen room mansion for one: This guy lives on the beach in this incredible mansion all by himself, might see him once in a while at a produce market...Guess at home he sits and counts his money all day...
> 
> Then there are the couples where the male is seen out and about ( usually drinking) and the wife stays home, I know at least three couples like that....
> 
> There are five or six others I can think of but I have made my point, maybe folks fall in love with their vacation destination they decide they will move there for retirement and then settle down and realize full time living in a place is a lot different than spending a two week vacation there.
> So are there “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”


Sounds like the outline of a script for a dreary Scandinavian film a la Bergman. I've lived here for over ten years now and thankfully haven't succumbed to this expatitis. Maybe living in Mexico City helps to keep me active and out of my apartment most days.


----------



## surabi

lagoloo said:


> Mexico doesn't provide many opportunities for work although some people do work for U.S. employers remotely or play the stock market.


This is simply not true. There are as many opportunities for work in Mexico as your imagination, skills, training, and business sense afford you. It is actually a good place for entrepreneurial types. I live where there are tons of foreigners running all kinds of businesses. It's just a matter of coming up with a good idea (not just duplicating services which are already available), and doing the paperwork necessary to set yourself up.


----------



## UrbanMan

chicois8 said:


> the longer the expat lives here the less we see of them and the more they stay home.
> 
> The owner of a hotel I am told by the front desk person he sleeps in his room 24/ 7 and hardly ever leaves his “nest”...
> 
> The charitable couple, .Told me they just don’t want to be around people.....
> 
> Fourteen room mansion for one: This guy ... Guess at home he sits and counts his money all day...
> 
> Then there are the couples where the male is seen out and about ( usually drinking) and the wife stays home, I know at least three couples like that....
> 
> There are five or six others a place is a lot different than spending a two weeks
> HERMITS


When socializing, it is the matter of substantial versus putting in time. If the community around you is repetitive, gossipy and cliquey, a reaction of, eff it, I will stay home, is not crazy. Personally, the idea of playing card games over and over is completely not interesting, as are many other activities that pass as being "social".


----------



## chicois8

Oh, I forgot to mention all 4 examples I wrote about had to do as a result of drinking...


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention all 4 examples I wrote about had to do as a result of drinking...


I don't know too many people from north of the border, but all the ones I do know are pretty active and involved in life. I have seen a little of what you describe when I have visited a few beach towns. I'm not to implying there are none like that in Guadalajara, just that I haven't met any.


----------



## chicois8

Yes, Tundra I was describing the beach town of Guayabitos....


----------



## Zorro2017

All people are different, some, as they age their behavior often changes. When I lived in an expat community we had the old guy who rode around on his golf cart drinking Pacifico Beer all day long. Some were beach walkers while others were constant community volunteers in the small, poor villages in the surrounding jungles of the Yucatan, volunteer opportunities abound in Mexico if you like that sort of thing such as the earthquake relief efforts of the Red Cross. Other sat around sipping wine and acting smug talking about everyone else. One man in particular explored the caves of the Yucatan and was the one who discovered Rio Secreto, a now very popular cave experience near Playa Del Carmen, he developed Alzheimers and you didn't see him as much any more.

Some become reclusive simply because arthritis or other age related maladies set in and make it harder or just not as enjoyable to go out and do the things that they once enjoyed, the simple act of walking, climbing stairs or even getting in and out of a car become a challenge, particularly if they smoke or smoked and are short of breath. Failing eyesight deprives a lot of seniors of the hobbies they once enjoyed, even with glasses. To some it's just more comfortable to sit home watching TV. Everyone's health varies, just because you don't see them anymore does not mean that they have become alcoholic hermits, some are reluctant to share their health issues with others and life itself becomes a challenge, getting old isn't for the weak. 


As has been mentioned, some just decide that yes, they don't want to be around people anymore and prefer their own company, this should not bother others and result in judgement of them. 

We stay active, I work in the yard a lot and my wife likes crafts. I build scale model sailing ships and make things out of wood and owning a home means maintenance but we don't go out and party anymore like we used to, our habits have simply changed.


----------



## lagoloo

UrbanMan said:


> Their wives, huh? Because there's never been a wife known to exaggerate while ranting about her husband. Especially if they've been together for decades. Got to love those supportive wives.


The wives I've heard from weren't ranting: they cared about their husbands and were worried about them......but on the other hand, there is a social club which is rumored to spend its lunches in husband-slamming.


----------



## lagoloo

surabi said:


> This is simply not true. There are as many opportunities for work in Mexico as your imagination, skills, training, and business sense afford you. It is actually a good place for entrepreneurial types. I live where there are tons of foreigners running all kinds of businesses. It's just a matter of coming up with a good idea (not just duplicating services which are already available), and doing the paperwork necessary to set yourself up.


I was referring to jobs, not self employment. There is a prohibition in Mexican law against working in a job which could hire a Mexican.


----------



## lagoloo

For sure, growing old is not for sissies. Mother nature can be a cruel mom we're all stuck with. Travel is great fun before knees go bad and backs start to collapse. At a certain point, even walking stops being a pleasure. I watch those things happening to people and notice how different people cope with the situation. Some just give up and stay home, hermit style. Others adapt their activities to what they can do without pain. I vote for the latter option!


----------



## Zorro2017

chicois8 said:


> Continued:
> 
> I meet many snowbirds each year from the USA and Canada and during their 5 or 6 month stay they all seem to find something special to interest them and spend their time here in Mexico.
> Weather it be golfing, darts, fishing, hiking, cooking or art classes there are many things to do during your time here but at least to me it seems that many times when that person or persons decides to move here full time certain changes happen and many full timers disappear..
> Having a home here in Mexico for over ten years now I have noticed what I believe is a pattern with some expats. I call it “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”, what I mean is it seems the longer the expat lives here the less we see of them and the more they stay home. Go knock on their door any time and they will be there 99% of the time...Yea you might spot on at the gas station or local market but rarely.............
> Some examples are:
> The owner of a hotel, used to be seen all over town now a days I am told by the front desk person he sleeps in his room 24/ 7 and hardly ever leaves his “nest”...
> 
> The charitable couple, used to be seen at every event in town and usually in charge of one or two of them disappeared to their home and are hardly ever seen anymore...Told me they just don’t want to be around people.....
> 
> Fourteen room mansion for one: This guy lives on the beach in this incredible mansion all by himself, might see him once in a while at a produce market...Guess at home he sits and counts his money all day...
> 
> Then there are the couples where the male is seen out and about ( usually drinking) and the wife stays home, I know at least three couples like that....
> 
> There are five or six others I can think of but I have made my point, maybe folks fall in love with their vacation destination they decide they will move there for retirement and then settle down and realize full time living in a place is a lot different than spending a two week vacation there.
> So are there “ HERMITS IN PARADISE”


Perhaps it's the company. Maybe they fall in love with Mexico, the climate and the low cost of living but then find out they don't care for the other expats that live there. 

I lived in an expat community of hundreds and could count on both hands the number of people I would invite to dinner with a few fingers left over.


----------



## lagoloo

This is probably true of most people, everywhere; being able to list less than ten people they'd invite to dinner. That is, most non-social butterflies or politicians.


----------



## esga

There are newly formed Facebook groups for the Jocotepec/West End area (Westenders at Lakeside) and the town of Chapala and its environs like Riberas de Pilar and Chapala Haciendas, plus I think some people from the eastern villages are joining that group (ChapalaTown). Both welcome prospective residents. Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos, just over the mountains north of the lake, also has some expats who like a little distance but are within reach of the anglophone healthcare services and social activities of the Lakeside communities. Also, Facebook is a younger demographic, on the whole, than webboards.


----------



## lagoloo

esga said:


> There are newly formed Facebook groups for the Jocotepec/West End area (Westenders at Lakeside) and the town of Chapala and its environs like Riberas de Pilar and Chapala Haciendas, plus I think some people from the eastern villages are joining that group (ChapalaTown). Both welcome prospective residents. Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos, just over the mountains north of the lake, also has some expats who like a little distance but are within reach of the anglophone healthcare services and social activities of the Lakeside communities. Also, Facebook is a younger demographic, on the whole, than webboards.


Whatever your demographic or location, isn't it worth considering that in joining Facebook, you are giving your personal information for free to a company making big bucks by selling it? 
Something to be said for preferring web boards.


----------



## TundraGreen

lagoloo said:


> Whatever your demographic or location, isn't it worth considering that in joining Facebook, you are giving your personal information for free to a company making big bucks by selling it?
> Something to be said for preferring web boards.


[digression]
Obviously a digression, but I agree. When you use Facebook, you are not a customer, you are a product. Facebook is selling you, or more precisely, your profile, to advertisers. Facebook's only goal is to obtain as much and as detailed a trove of information about you as they can. The more detailed the information, the more they can charge advertisers for it.
[/digression]


----------



## Zorro2017

TundraGreen said:


> [digression]
> Obviously a digression, but I agree. When you use Facebook, you are not a customer, you are a product. Facebook is selling you, or more precisely, your profile, to advertisers. Facebook's only goal is to obtain as much and as detailed a trove of information about you as they can. The more detailed the information, the more they can charge advertisers for it.
> [/digression]


As does Google. Every search you do adds to the data they have on you also to sell information about you to advertisers. Nothing is free.


----------



## esga

Very true; I don't care for Facebook for a variety of reasons, but right now I am making a lot of useful connections and finding information from different perspectives. Webboards and Facebook are different types of people, on the whole.


----------



## Zorro2017

Facebook is useful to see the family on a regular basis, follow the grandkids and their activities. I have a grandson who just got his Airborne wings stationed in Italy and Facebook is just another way of communication. Like anything else, it has good and bad qualities.


----------



## lagoloo

However, it's not necessary for keeping up with friends and family. There are a number of other ways.


----------



## citlali

No point bulking at the trend, young people communicate via facebook and Messenger and whatsapp if you do not you get left behind lots of things.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> No point bulking at the trend, young people communicate via facebook and Messenger and whatsapp if you do not you get left behind lots of things.


In Mexico the bulk of the population, at least those with smartphones, seem to use WhatsApp to stay in touch with family and friends, not just young people.


----------



## citlali

yes I agree, most of the people I deal with have whatsapp or some type of message system and I receive very few live calls but many whatsapp... I could not do what I do without whatspp and messneger, it is the way people who live in the boonies comunicate.

I had to laugh a friend from the US came to Chiapas to do some research for a book and is refusing to use whatsapp.. " he does not have the time to deal with it.." as a result he lost out on a lot of info he needed because most people will communicate with whatsapp and will not calll or use email.


----------



## TundraGreen

Zorro2017 said:


> As does Google. Every search you do adds to the data they have on you also to sell information about you to advertisers. Nothing is free.


That's why I use duckduckgo for searches.


----------



## Zorro2017

Many young people don't use Facebook as they consider it to be "for older people". They have migrated to Snapchat.


----------



## Gdmusic58

citlali said:


> Noise can be an issue anywhere in a town especially during the fiestas.. I live in Ajijic in a quiet area ..as quiet as it gets in a village or in a town in Mexico, you have the firecrakeers and cohetes from the churche but we do not have any noise on the street from noisy neighbors and we do not hear any traffic either , it is a question of picking your spot..The small bus runs one block from the house but we are on a dead end and do not hear it. We have no roof dogs .


Hello. Don’t know if you will get this but I’m interested in areas like yours. Out of the village itself but near enough to be a part of. The noise scares me. Lol. Would you mind sharing where you are?


----------



## Stephen White

chicois8 said:


> The town I would pick would be about 30 miles away, I really do not think being so close to such a polluted lake is in my best interest..
> I would pick the Guadalajara suburb of Tonala, famous for its artists and its twice weekly street market..
> It still has a small town feel and is higher than Guadalajara thus avoiding much of the pollution plaguing GDL...


Recent studies have shown the lake to be less polluted than Southern California beach waters.


----------

